# Anyone find glass insulators?



## brains (Apr 23, 2007)

Odds & ends certainly fits the description, at least on this forum it does. heres my collection, any 1 else have any?


----------



## slikstr (Nov 5, 2005)

my brother and neighbor used to collect them, we live near an old rail line and an even older trolley line. i can remember tagging along with them to collect insulators. my neighbor ended up with most of them. he must have 100 to 150 of them of all colors and sizes. i didnt think anyone else collected these. ...


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude i live next to an old antique store that has a bunch of them


----------



## chenty (Jan 2, 2008)

:wave: Brains,

Friend of mine ownes 40 Acers and on them acers is
bout 1000 of the things :jest:


----------



## Plastic Head (Jan 28, 2008)

cool dude. Not only your collection but the display with the back light. :thumbsup: 

My dad has a bunch in the garage, I'll try to get a pic this weekend.


----------



## wingmanleader (Apr 7, 2008)

I have several purple & cobalt insalators along with my glass door knob collection LOL .


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

My Dad retired from the phone company after working their 40 years, we had barrels of those for a while. Im not sure if there still out back of my moms or not.
Russell


----------



## JtB (Sep 30, 2014)

I am a local treasure hunter and often find porcelain and the occasional glass insulator. The look is just plain cool.


----------

